# Fog light mod - on with running lights - follow up question



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

So for those of you who have bridged or solder the fourth underside finger in a connected/closed manner can you answer me this...
Sure, the fog lights will now work independant of the headlights being on (ie with running lights). But what do your high beams do? If you have your key on/car running, light switch off and your high beam switch on, are your high beams on? Or did I just end up with a funky switch??
Finding out my high beams were on even though my light switch was off explains why more people then usual moved out of the fast lane as I approached during this mornings commute...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

be careful with this mod.....it has burned cars to the ground in the past.....


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

the burn-down was caused by another mod that served the same function.

when high-beams come on, fog lights still turn off. I have this headlight mod done to my car and run them as DRLs all the time.

my car isn't on fire (yet)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

is there a different switch that will allow this mod to be done? like a euro-switch or something?


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

i don't know who sells it but there IS a euro switch that will allow this combination, it also has the rear fog switch too (pull out two clicks) but in order for that to work you'll need either euro tails or you need to 'euro-ize' your tails.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*

Colby,
Would you check/clarify if your high beams will turn on (not flash to pass) with the ignition on and the headlight switch off?
When I parked Sunday night I had had the high beams on. When I drove to work on Monday morning, even though my headlight switch was off, within a few miles of people uncharacteristically getting their slow cars out of the fast lane I noticed that my high beams were on.
And yes, I agree that with the headlights/fog lights on, engaging the high beams will disengage the fog lights, per normal.
Thanks!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_i don't know who sells it but there IS a euro switch that will allow this combination, it also has the rear fog switch too (pull out two clicks) but in order for that to work you'll need either euro tails or you need to 'euro-ize' your tails.

my stock switch pulls out 2 clicks... maybe the PO put one in? does the N/A one just pull out one click?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i don't know what you guys are talking about ... I did the mod by bending the bar instead of sodering...I have NO difference in functioning. My high beams have never been on without me putting them on myself... The problem you guys are talking about may be something else (not that my case is the standerd)


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_i don't know what you guys are talking about ... I did the mod by bending the bar instead of sodering...I have NO difference in functioning. My high beams have never been on without me putting them on myself... The problem you guys are talking about may be something else (not that my case is the standerd)

Oh you can do it by bending the pin? This is what I did for my Jetta to disable the DRLs... I might have to look into this.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrosNrabbits* »_Colby,
Would you check/clarify if your high beams will turn on (not flash to pass) with the ignition on and the headlight switch off?
When I parked Sunday night I had had the high beams on. When I drove to work on Monday morning, even though my headlight switch was off, within a few miles of people uncharacteristically getting their slow cars out of the fast lane I noticed that my high beams were on.
And yes, I agree that with the headlights/fog lights on, engaging the high beams will disengage the fog lights, per normal.
Thanks!

yeah, they will i just checked. if you accidentally pop the highbeam stalk, even with the headlights off, the highbeams will come on, you should notice the blue light on the cluster will illuminate.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_i don't know what you guys are talking about ... I did the mod by bending the bar instead of sodering...I have NO difference in functioning. My high beams have never been on without me putting them on myself... The problem you guys are talking about may be something else (not that my case is the standerd)

which pin did you bend?


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

Yep, interested in what you did different, I'm guessing the original person who did this mod didn't notice/mention that their high beams switch would now activate the high beams independent of the light switch. Not exactly the functionality I'd want.
I suppose if you were trying to out run someone at night, lights on with all other lights off could be an advantage, even if the highs throw a lot of light into the trees.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTurboTT* »_
which pin did you bend?


schit...that was a long time ago...I believe it's the fourth pin on the underside from the right...i think there's only one pin that will do this..but for whatever reason, ppl wanna get all classy and solder them...when a slight bend will do just find. And i've never had a H beam problem


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Krissrock, please test the following and report results:
Turn key on (or car running, ebrake on, in park or neutral), light switch off, and high beam stalk forward. Get out and check if your high beams are on. I'm very interested in the results.
I suppose it's possible that the act of soldering could have melted something else but the solder, or the solder could have gotten elsewhere internally to create an additional current path, but I used very little heat (and for a minimal period) and very little solder.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

does this also allow you to run your fogs with high beams ?
( im looking for that mod as i live in the country where lots of deer and woodland creatures often run out in the street)
and know the legality and would use extreme caution on open roads


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

In my S6A, they ran the fog light power through a relay. The relay trigger ground path was fed + from the high beams when on, which opened the relay, turning off the fog lights. In that case I used a Z bridge from an early 4000 to bridge the fog light trace after the relay was removed... bingo, fogs and high beams. Getting them to run without headlights was the same level of hassle as the TT however.
The mod discussed in this thread still turns fogs off when the high beams are on. Looking at the Bentley manual leads me to the same solution on the TT that I used on the S6. Remove the fog light relay (J5) and jumper between pins 8/30 and 2/87. This will allow power to flow through to the fogs whenever the fog light switch says they should be on.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrosNrabbits* »_In my S6A, they ran the fog light power through a relay. The relay trigger ground path was fed + from the high beams when on, which opened the relay, turning off the fog lights. In that case I used a Z bridge from an early 4000 to bridge the fog light trace after the relay was removed... bingo, fogs and high beams. Getting them to run without headlights was the same level of hassle as the TT however.
The mod discussed in this thread still turns fogs off when the high beams are on. Looking at the Bentley manual leads me to the same solution on the TT that I used on the S6. Remove the fog light relay (J5) and jumper between pins 8/30 and 2/87. This will allow power to flow through to the fogs whenever the fog light switch says they should be on.

damn that was a good bit of info, thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

what i would really love to do is when i turn the switch to first click corner lights have the front turns on, and then when you pull it the fogs are on, and then when i turn to 2nd turn normal lights go on and i can still do fogs and highs as well. . 
sorry if that makes no sense


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrosNrabbits* »_Krissrock, please test the following and report results:
Turn key on (or car running, ebrake on, in park or neutral), light switch off, and high beam stalk forward. Get out and check if your high beams are on. I'm very interested in the results.
I suppose it's possible that the act of soldering could have melted something else but the solder, or the solder could have gotten elsewhere internally to create an additional current path, but I used very little heat (and for a minimal period) and very little solder.

so you want me to check to see if they come on at all? I thought the problem ppl were having was that they were on all the time...BRB then


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yup...everything's fine. Car turned to ON (not running) lights off, pushed stalk forward (to keep them on)...High Beams came on. Pulled it back...they came on as well. I turned the fog lights on (DRL) and tried both stalk positions which worked fine as well. And the fog lights turn off when the HB is on.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Ok. That makes me feel better. For a second I thought you had somehow gotten a different result than the rest of us.
For anyone else contemplating this mod: After doing this mod you will have one benefit, one side affect and one thing for chicken littles to blame the falling sky on.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The good: Your fog lights can now be turned on when the headlight switch is in the first position (running lights on). And if you jsut bend the contact instead of soldering, this mod can be done in ~10 minutes, with nothing more than a small screwdriver and a dab of dexterity.















The not so normal: Your high beams can now be turned on when the headlight switch is off. This isn't particularly desirable.







The piece of advice: Keep comprehensive insurance on your TT... some people say this mod will cause your car to burn to the ground. 
Other functionality should remain unchanged. Fog lights will still turn off when the high beams are turned on. If you want to change this, you need to remove the fog light relay and jumper pins 30 and 87.


_Modified by quattrosNrabbits at 11:12 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (quattrosNrabbits)*

does anyone have a schematic of the headlight switch ? i just found out i have a broken wire on the dimmer side of the switch and im wondering what the wire does. its a brown wire and its broken at the metal connector pin.



_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:58 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

just did the mod and bent the pin instead of soldering . but as everyone else had the problem of the highs coming on with all lights off with the stick clicked on for highs. .


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

I don't see why this is a problem? Just keep your stalk not clicked in the high position..?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

Yea, fogs and high beams seem like a silly combination anyway...


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

This isn't a fogs with highs issue, this is a high beams on with light switch off issue. Yes, I can remember not to leave the high beams in the on position, but usually my goal is to upgrade or enhance operation. This was more of a 1 step forward 2 steps back sort of thing.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_just did the mod and bent the pin instead of soldering . but as everyone else had the problem of the highs coming on with all lights off with the stick clicked on for highs. . 


so which pin did it end up being?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

This should help:
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...h_mod/


----------

